# Multimedia Entertainment



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

The JVC head unit on my Cheyenne has died :x 
I've now discovered that it's a non-standard unit sitting in it's own cage. On top of this I have just shelled out £50 for an iPod adapter which means that the head unit charges the iPod and shows the iPod menu on the display.
The latest equivalent JVC unit seems to be the KD-DV4401, but I don't know whether the adapter will work with it and I've been a bit put off by the failure of the existing unit after only 8,000 miles.
There's the Pioneer DVH-P4100 which is similar but requires a special connector for the iPod and the Blaupunkt Montevideo 4010 which has an Aux input to play an iPod but which would not charge it. Both or either of these may need a different cage.
Does anyone have any experience of these or other products?
I must have FM radio to pick up my Avtex TV sound; DVD player to retain the vehicle's specification if I sell it (it plays through the drop down TV) and iPod connectivity (preferably charging but not absolutely essential. Oh, and at least 4 x 40w output!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It should be repairable contact JVC and express your concerns to them. They are obliged to repair within six years of purchase registration.
If you're in luck they may just swap for another


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> It should be repairable contact JVC and express your concerns to them. They are obliged to repair within six years of purchase registration.
> If you're in luck they may just swap for another


I'm sorry but unless it was bought from JVC then they are not the ones responsible. If the van or the unit (if bought separately) was bought from a dealer then it is they that are responsible.

The contract under the Sale of Goods Act that gives you these rights is always between the purchaser and the retailer. As you would expect these things to last at least 6 years then I would say that you have a very good case for getting it repaired or replaced.

JohnW


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

The Cheyenne was briefly a demonstrator and then sold. I'm the third owner having bought it last year with just 4558 miles on the clock. Neither I or the dealer have any idea who changed the unit or where they bought it and it's not covered by my warranty.
TBH I'm just trying to find a replacement :wink:


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

I've now been advised by a specialist that only another JVC will work with the built-in monitor. How long will a new one last I wonder :x


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I very much doubt it....think they're having you on.

Depends on the vintage of your AT exactly how it's wired. However on mine the connection from the head unit to the drop down monitor is a standard video one (phono). I don't think that's any different between model years, the only thing that changes is the routeing of the cable.

Mine had some AT branded single-DIN unit. I replaced that with a double-DIN Clarion one, largely because the original was downright dangerous because the buttons were so small for using on the road.

The aperture on the Fiat dash is a double-DIN; whichever unit you buy will prob need a new cage and (more importantly) a surround so the unit blends into the dash. From memory I _thought_ these were specific to the Ducato dash, not specific to the head-unit manufacturer...but you'd prob need to get one because they come with a selection of surrounds depending on the finish of the specific head unit. These are widely available on t'internet, typically £30-50. I wouldn't use the need to buy a cage/surround as an important decision-factor in choosing a replacement.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

The installation manual for your current head unit is here.

The video stuff is on diagram E. Looks like a standard phono to me. That picture shows an optional JVC drop-down monitor, model KV-MR9010. Is that the one you've got? My monitor's not a JVC. If your's isn't a JVC monitor, then it's definitely a standard video connection so any head unit with a video out connector will do. Even if it's that JVC one, the manual for that seems to suggest its input is a standard video connection.

I think you really need to speak to a motorhome dealer who understands the Autotrail AV systems rather than a car radio specialist.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Rosbotham for all this useful info.
But I've taken the easy way out as our next trip is only a few days away, I have to collect my daughter from a flight from Japan next week and with the petrol non-crisis causing a crisis, I've ordered a replacement JVC (at a knock-down price!) so that I can still use my hard won (a story in itself) iPod adapter.
If the JVC proves as unreliable as the last one, at least I'll be holding the warranty and may have time for a complete re-think.
I'm only concerned about it's ability to play through the drop-down monitor in order to maintain the specification, should we decide to sell.
We'll see how it goes.


----------

